# Monday 8/24 after work



## 2knees (Aug 22, 2009)

Steve-o and i are thinking about a leisurely ride monday afternoon.  open to nass, the rez or even nepaug if someone knows it.  

this is not going to be a 15 mile uphill iron man ride btw.  i havent ridden since june.

oh and the date should read 8/24 not 8/25.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2009)

Join me and Trev at Case mt tommorrow, meeting at 10:00am. This is going to be a low milage play ride. Riding the stunt trail with those trails guys, loads of rollers, skinnies, drops & hucks . Just up your alley


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

What time are you guys thinking of getting rolling?


----------



## Trev (Aug 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> What time are you guys thinking of getting rolling?



10am wheels down tomorrow... weather permitting.. Line St.

The ride isn't at ludicrous speed either, good pace, but we will DEFINITELY be stopping to screw around on rollers.. drops.. short ups..  whatever.. 

There will be spots where we are jamming out.. and others that we will stroll through..

Come on up, Case is worth hitting at least once this season.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

Trev said:


> 10am wheels down tomorrow... weather permitting.. Line St.
> 
> The ride isn't at ludicrous speed either, good pace, but we will DEFINITELY be stopping to screw around on rollers.. drops.. short ups..  whatever..
> 
> ...



I was asking 2knees. 

Can't make 10am tomorrow, too late for me.  Especially considering the drive back from case.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldnt mind doing nass....had to bail on todays ride..one of the AC units at the restaurant bit it so instead of getting a new one the owner rewired the one in the kitchen to the dining room...needless to say all week it was like 120 in there coupled with stock pots and sauces  going all day it was downright nasty....anyways pat let me know what time ya can get up here...

steveo

yea it would be great if the rest of the locals could join us...


----------



## 2knees (Aug 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I was asking 2knees.
> 
> Can't make 10am tomorrow, too late for me.  Especially considering the drive back from case.



thinking like 5:30 or so.  I'm going to try to bail out of work a little early.  I'm all alone till friday.  Dee and the kids went back to the cape for the week but i only have 2 vacation days left.  



powhunter said:


> I wouldnt mind doing nass....had to bail on todays ride..one of the AC units at the restaurant bit it so instead of getting a new one the owner rewired the one in the kitchen to the dining room...needless to say all week it was like 120 in there coupled with stock pots and sauces  going all day it was downright nasty....anyways pat let me know what time ya can get up here...
> 
> steveo
> 
> yea it would be great if the rest of the locals could join us...



like 5:30ish at nass i can do.  i think its supposed to cool down tonight cause i wouldnt even want to ride today.  I'll call you later this afternoon.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 23, 2009)

Allrighty..  gonna do a short rip up at hubbard this afternoon...

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Aug 23, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Allrighty..  gonna do a short rip up at hubbard this afternoon...
> 
> steveo




what time you going?  I could probably join you today.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2009)

I should be able to make this tomorrow after work at 5:30ish.  I'll ride out of anywhere, but I suggest that we don't park at scoville.  If you guys want to ride the stuff around there I have a couple of alternate parking spots we can use.  Otherwise we can start at Stone, or a new spot I want to try that starts at the top of the fat kid climb.  The down side to the last one would be that the ride will have to end with the fat kid climb, or the kitchen by-pass climb.  Let me know what you guys are up for, I'm flexible.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 23, 2009)

I was planning to be up there riding anyway so I'll see you all tomorrow at 5:30.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2009)

So, where are we parking?  The other option is to hit up some soccer field stuff.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> So, where are we parking?  The other option is to hit up some soccer field stuff.




I only know about the stone and scoville parking spots.  I'm assuming scoville is the one under seige, right?

Maybe you could pm me the new super secret location?  Steve and I will be in one car.  I think i read that there isnt much parking space there.

anyway, let me know.


----------



## Trev (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm shot from this weekend, good chance I am resting today.. though.. though.. there is a chance I will join ya!


----------



## powhunter (Aug 24, 2009)

Trev said:


> I'm shot from this weekend, good chance I am resting today.. though.. though.. there is a chance I will join ya!



once a year opportunity to ride with Mrknees


----------



## Trev (Aug 24, 2009)

What's the meet spot then?

Stone or over at the new spot ?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 24, 2009)

Brian????


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2009)

PM sent to all interested parties...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> PM sent to all interested parties...



I might be interested.


----------



## severine (Aug 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I might be interested.



That's pretty non-committal.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I might be interested.



PM sent.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> PM sent.



PM received, thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> PM received, thanks!



Gonna join the fun?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2009)

Still at 5:30?

I should be there.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 24, 2009)

see y'all at 530

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, 5:30 see you guys there!


----------



## powbmps (Aug 25, 2009)

So.......how was the ride?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2009)

powbmps said:


> So.......how was the ride?



Very nice:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/61549-8-24-09-burlington-raw.html


----------

